# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  قناة ألمانية تبث مباريات كأس العالم مجانا

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي و بركاته  15/04/2014   08:48   قناة ألمانية تبث مباريات كأس العالم مجانا  في بشرى سارة لمن يعانون من ارتفاع أسعار الإشتراك في  القنوات التي تملك الحق الحصري في بث مباريات كأس العالم في المنطقة  العربية كشفت قناة ZDF الألمانية عن نقلها  مباريات كأس العالم مجاناً وبدون تشفير، مع استضافة عدد من كبار لاعبي كرة  القدم القدامى لتحليل المباريات، وعلى رأسهم الأسطورة الحارس الألماني  السابق "أوليفر كان". 
جدير بالذكر أن القناة الألمانية تبث إشاراتها عبر القمر الصناعي "أسترا"،  وتمتلك حق بث الـ 64 مباراة المقرر إقامتها بالملاعب البرازيلية في الصيف  المقبل، نقلا عن صحيفة "الأمارات اليوم". 
ووفقاً لموقع "سبورت بيزنس" فإن خدمتي البث الألمانيتين ZDF وARD ستبثان جميع مباريات كأس العالم لكرة القدم للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1998.   بإذن الله  المصدر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

